# Green Tea + Rats



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

So when i had my rats out yesterday they wouldn't stay away from my green Tea. Does anyone know if it would be ok to give them some as i know it has great health benefits, but it also contains a small amount of caffine.


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

check this out...

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/138/11/2111


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Green tea does have lots of health benefits however it also contains caffeine (more caffeine than a cup of coffee depending on how it's prepared) and caffeine is toxic to a lot of animals.

I would avoid giving my rats anything that contains caffeine except as a very occasional special treat. 

Regarding that link posted you can't read the abstract of one study and make any assumptions that drinking green tea is good for rats based on it, especially as that wasn't even the point of the study and it's only looking at one specific effect of green tea.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------

